# One of my recent efforts



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

I have yet to attain the skills that I've seen in some of the SN posts, but I do enjoy building model ships. I know some folks are sticklers for very accurate models of specific ships, but I seem to lean towards the lazy side and build "typical of type" models. With this approach I can build something slightly out of the main stream, and create a singular story within the model and give it a life of it's own. I usually scratch build, but occasionally like to bash a kit just for a change of pace. 
This particular model started out as Lindberg's North Atlantic Trawler. I changed it up to create what my mind's eye perceived as a Carribean Coaster. The name "Sun Of Jamaica" seemed to fit the "look", and not being satisfied with just a static display, the ship is RC'd, and has lights. 
I know it's not the straight-laced museum style, but it was and still is a lot of enjoyment.
The last photo shows the box-stock version in the foreground, and the modified "Sun..." together to highlight the modifications.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Well done Old Boy.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Very good model. Looks much better than the box stock version.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks pretty good to me! I don't believe there is such a thing as "perfect in every detail!" Ships change all the time. During 11 years I spent on one ship, the funnel was elongated, number 1 hatch coaming went from flush to raised. The boat deck changed considerably and an unused side port was removed, as well as the whole colour scheme changing!
When I build a model, I use the original builders plan and that is it, unless I have photographs that show any obvious changes. 
I seldom make models of very famous ships and models of _Cutty Sark, Bounty, Victory & Titanic _bore me to death(EEK) although I am in a minority on this!
Generally, I find kits too physically large and expensive, preferring something I can hold between finger & thumb.
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I always have and will maintain that you build models to please yourself, and build to enjoy......NOT to suit other people's desires, unless of course you build commission...........then it becomes a job, and not your hobby.

I don't give a toss what others say about my models when negative criticism is made, and so long as you build to the best of your capabilities and are pleased with the outcome......sod those that criticise it..I look at it this way.....if they can do better then let them show me.
they look great to me, and it's nice to see such small models actually sailing and not sat on a shelf collecting dust


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well done *Old Boy *keep them coming


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

A nice job, thanks for the post.
ATB Marsh.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day old boy.m, yesterday.11:19.rene of my recent efforts.thank you for posting your fine models.a credit to you and your skills.thanks for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

*Imagination*

A damn fine job of kit-bashing, if I may say so. I like the comparison with the original model.


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind comments!
I've attached a few photos of another project that seems to go on forever. Some friends accuse me of dragging my feet on this model, but I calmly remind them that in a shipyard, there are perhaps hundreds of people building a ship. In my case it's just me and the voices in my head 
As you can see in the photos, the dust has begun to settle from a relatively long strike on my part. This ship has taught me why I like schooners, cutters, and steamers!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

That is a beautiful model of the _Sunny South_. Is it scratchbuilt? I looked in the Crothers _"The American-Built Clipper Ship"_ book, but the deck plan was almost empty and "unknown."
Bob


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you Shipbuilder. It is scratch built, and a lose translation. I'll re-visit the plans I have and see if there's any "authority" on the deck furniture. I think the plans were drawn up by Coker here in the US, but I'll check that too. If my memory serves, George Steers designed the ship, as well as a famous ocean racing sloop. From my limited knowledge of clippers, the deck arrangements might vary somewhat, but most of the ships were pretty much rigged the same, so it's pretty safe to say the bunts, clews, braces, etc would be on the same pin regardless of the ship.
I took some "artistic liberty" in the deck house having absolutely no idea what it should look like. The table is on gimbles, and the stbd lower bunk is unmade. (a slack crew I suppose.) 
As you've noticed by now, I've just pulled it out of hibernation (I simply got bored with it,) and am in the process of cleaning it up, then I'll have a go at finishing the rigging and building a suitable stand. There's a lot to be done besides the rig too...the small boat needs chocks, davits mounted, the anchor properly stowed............


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Fantastic - I really like the inside of your deckhouse!
It really cheers me up immensely to see something like this - bone weary of _Cutty Sarks_!(Sad)
Bob


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent models, I also like the rigging etc, I am struggling with this at the moment on HMS Surprise, I wish that I was able to achieve detail and tidiness like this.
Pete(egg)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

What a little beauty!

I lift my hat!!


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

*OH my..*

I'm extremely impressed.......I like to hyper detail my ships..but your presentation is hyper..hypered.

I love clippers...especially American clippers.....I'm currently building the Glory of the Seas by Donald McKay.

And am planning my next build the medium clipper Donald McKay.

Among the 4 clippers delivered to James Baines...I'm especially moved by the Mckay...it will be built in a diorama with her in a high sea under shortened sail. I build in 1/96 scale.

Fantastic.....OH..you wouldn't happen to have any good quality deck plans for the McKay..do you. I have McGreggors book..Crothers as well. But still need something better if at all possible.

Rob(new guy)


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

Shipbuilder said:


> Fantastic - I really like the inside of your deckhouse!
> It really cheers me up immensely to see something like this - bone weary of _Cutty Sarks_!(Sad)
> Bob


Oh...but you like mine on the ways for rudder repair....right?(Night)(*))

Rob(Wave)


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks to all for the positive comments. They really do help when one gets bogged down in a monotonous task - like 1000 plus clove hitches in the ratlines.



Shipbuilder said:


> That is a beautiful model of the _Sunny South_. Is it scratchbuilt? I looked in the Crothers _"The American-Built Clipper Ship"_ book, but the deck plan was almost empty and "unknown."
> Bob


Bob, the attached is all "Coker Craft" had to offer on the plans I have, so I'd imagine there's a lot of conjecture on Coker's part.

Rob, I'll have a look in my books and see what I can find.


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks so much.......

Rob(impressed)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Rob,
Yes, the rudder job was a different angle for a _Cutty Sark_ model, but I must admit, I was looking more at the slipway and the rudder and all the work going on more than the ship herself!
Also liked the _Fereira_ very much. I had contemplated building _Fereira_ myself in the past, but the way the Portuguese had slapped the painted ports on always put me off! I don't feel that tea clippers or ex tea clippers look good with painted ports, especially the funny ones that _Fereira_ ended up with. 
Bob


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Bob......wait till you see the violent sea I'm gonna put the Donald McKay in........Ooooo

Rob


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Great models!(Applause)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Rob,
I will be very interested to see how you do it. The problem I have with rough seas is how to end them on the edges. Some people just cut the waves off, whilst others, myself included, tape them off at the sides and ends.
Bob


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

*Love it*

I love your models Bob.

I see you do well with the edge...keeping troughs low(not too low)..and swells away from the edge. Which tends to stay even with the nice wood trim.

Typically, your water is not that turbulent....but this model you have nice breaking crests along the side. Nice.

I will be heeling the McKay to one side and probably model her pile driving or possibly rolling her in a trough as she piles the crest.

I might have her breaching as well to give lots of action.

I don't want her to be simply catching the breeze.....but fighting with short sail.

Rob


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

rwiederrich said:


> Thanks so much.......
> 
> Rob(impressed)


Rob, concerning the deck furniture layout of "Donald McKay". I searched all of the reference material I have on hand, and didn't find the information you were looking for. The only other volume I know about that may help would be titled "Greyhounds Of The Sea". Most of my references were written by Howard Chappelle, or George Campbell. I have a couple of obscure authors, but alas, they were no help either.
On the plus side, if there is no certain sure information, you can do the deck houses pretty much as you wish. If you find two or three of McKay's ships deck arrangements, I'd be surprised if they weren't very similar, in which case you could take the best attributes of each and create a deck plan.


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Old Boy..I appreciate that..I do have Crothers book and it does have the McKay's deck layout but no details...guess, I'm gonna have to do as you suggest knowing that the houses will have typical American design and architecture....and the gang way will be modeled after the two on the Lightning which there are plans for.

Again..thanks.

Rob


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

I thought I would bore you good folks with one more model in this thread.
It's of a modified fishing vessel that has been rebuilt into a pleasure boat, hence the rough planking. Although it's a relatively simple model, I like to think it's pretty accurate in scale and detail. The cockpit cushions are balsa with glued-on thread for piping, the cockscomb and turk's heads on the tiller are genuine. The stand has a piece of aluminum that engages the center board trunk which allows the sloop to heel slightly giving a feeling of movement. All of the rigging was seized or knotted as appropriate.
The sloop is 44" over all.


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's a couple more photo's of Sloop "Therapy".
The cuddy is furnished with bunks, and a book shelf, along with sheets and blankets. The stbd bunk isn't made up...again. (Seems the same crew was on "Sunny South")


----------

